# Trevor Ariza or Shannon Brown



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I heard that Ariza's agent said that Toronto was one of the teams he was considering going to. This is probably just to drive up his price. If that's not possible maybe we should go after brown. We could use both of these guys. The lakers can't resign everyone.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Ariza would be a upgrade over Marion, more athletic almost as good as Arteast as a defender but the price I doubt we can get him at the mle, Brown I would for 4 mill/year.

Add in Rasho/Mags(rumour on tsn.ca) Retain AP

or option B
Bring back Charlie V at the mle, Delfino and 
a big body back up C

option A Calderon Parker Brown Bosh Bargs

B Calderon Parker Villinueva Bosh Bargs 
bench Ukic Delfino Derozan Rasho pops Hump

C Calderon Daniels Marion Bosh Bargs Bench Delfino Ukic Derozan Pops Hump

Eddie House could come but we 1st need tyo adress the starting SG & SF spots before beffing up the bench.

Klezia is a affordable back up SF that could be pushed to much asa starter if we add him he replaces Kapono.

To much ofwhat we do depends on Marion and the price.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Ariza would be a upgrade over Marion, more athletic almost as good as Arteast as a defender but the price I doubt we can get him at the mle, Brown I would for 4 mill/year.
> 
> Add in Rasho/Mags(rumour on tsn.ca) Retain AP
> 
> ...


Sorry man, but as a Lakers fan who has watched Ariza play over the past two years, he most certainly would not be an upgrade over Shawn Marion. He can't create his own shot and relies on the penetration of Kobe. The Raptors don't exactly have a Kobe to get him open shots. He would be a terrible fit on the Raptors. Marion is just as good of a defender, and a better rebounder.

Shannon Brown worth $4m per year? That would be a terrible mistake. Any team that even thinks about giving him that much will severely regret it, come December.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Sorry man, but as a Lakers fan who has watched Ariza play over the past two years, he most certainly would not be an upgrade over Shawn Marion. He can't create his own shot and relies on the penetration of Kobe. The Raptors don't exactly have a Kobe to get him open shots. He would be a terrible fit on the Raptors. Marion is just as good of a defender, and a better rebounder.
> 
> Shannon Brown worth $4m per year? That would be a terrible mistake. Any team that even thinks about giving him that much will severely regret it, come December.


I feel the same way , I'd rather stay away from Trevor and target Hedo


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Turkey Glue is overrated. He has one move.

I've no idea why anyone in their right mind would want Magloire. He had exactly one good season and has sucked every other year. Signing him just because he's Canadian is stupid.

Ariza would be a good signing but he'll want too much. Which is too bad.

The Raptors really need to trade for Fernandez, as mentioned in another thread here.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If Ariza can be signed for less than 5 mil a year I'm all for signing him. The rumor right now is that we are going after Linas Kleiza whom I like quite a bit. Kleiza should be able to start for us and give us some scoring from the perimeter. The only problem is that his defense is rather weak and he doesn't rebound that well for a SF. Rebounding will be a big problem for us once again if we get either Kleiza or even Turkoglu. With Bargnani in the middle we are always going to be weak at rebounding.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Raps could trade for Fernandez, sign Kleiza and Marion, I think they'd be in good shape. That would sort of be a dream scenario, though. I really can't see how they would trade for Rudy. It would have to include at least their 2010 First Round Pick.

PG: Jose Calderon
SG: Rudy Fernandez...DeMar DeRozan
SF: Shawn Marion...Linas Kleiza
PF: Chris Bosh...Reggie Evans
C: Andrea Bargnani

That's a good 8-man rotation in the Eastern Conference. I think Fernandez is a lot better than many Americans realize, and that could be be awesome if given 30+mpg. The only way they could get him would be if Portland gets desperate to trade him, though.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> *If Ariza can be signed for less than 5 mil a year I'm all for signing him. *The rumor right now is that we are going after Linas Kleiza whom I like quite a bit. Kleiza should be able to start for us and give us some scoring from the perimeter. The only problem is that his defense is rather weak and he doesn't rebound that well for a SF. Rebounding will be a big problem for us once again if we get either Kleiza or even Turkoglu. With Bargnani in the middle we are always going to be weak at rebounding.


No offence, but have you been living under a rock? He's going to want (and get) atleast as much as turkaglu.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^um.. no.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

mo76 said:


> No offence, but have you been living under a rock? He's going to want (and get) atleast as much as turkaglu.


How's FIU treating you Isiah? You must be upset that the Knicks got Darko without you being there.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i like trevor ariza.. but only with the mle. shannon brown isn't a good fit on this team. he's a good backup sparkplug for the lakers but the raptors don't need a guy like that. if we want instant offense off the bench at the 1 we have douby.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If the Raps could trade for Fernandez, sign Kleiza and Marion, I think they'd be in good shape. That would sort of be a dream scenario, though. I really can't see how they would trade for Rudy. It would have to include at least their 2010 First Round Pick.
> 
> PG: Jose Calderon
> SG: Rudy Fernandez...DeMar DeRozan
> ...




:10:

This team would be exciting and definately playoff bound. I hope BC sees this post.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i don't really want kleiza.. i would rather start derozan and have delfino backup most of the minutes at 2/3. i don't like kleiza as he's exactly the type of player i hate seeing on this team. big, unathletic wing player who's too jumpshot happy and can't be bothered to rebound the ball. it would be great to bring back marion but i wouldn't miss him too much with derozan and fernandez starting on this team. that's if we get fernandez though.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

How about Shasnnon Brown 3 years 9 mill Parker 3 years 11 mill Rasho/Mags 2 years 3.5

PG Calderon Banks Ukic
SG Parker Brown Banks
SF Brown Derozan 
PF Bosh Evans Pop
C Bargnani Rasho/Mags

Trade Hump for a rnd 2 pick or another SF


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If we are going to give minutes to Shannon Brown we might as well give them to DeRozan. Brown doesn't bring anything that DeRozan doesn't already bring and he has no potential of being anything more than a 5-10 min a game energy guy.

It's been reported that Ariza has agreed to sign with the Rockets, which means we are probably now going after Kleiza. If the Blazers get Turkoglu, perhaps we should go after Travis Outlaw?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> ^um.. no.


Ok, I heard he signed with houston for the full MLE, so i guess I was wrong. I heard other teams gave him more and he declined.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> If we are going to give minutes to Shannon Brown we might as well give them to DeRozan. Brown doesn't bring anything that DeRozan doesn't already bring and he has no potential of being anything more than a 5-10 min a game energy guy.
> 
> It's been reported that Ariza has agreed to sign with the Rockets, which means we are probably now going after Kleiza. If the Blazers get Turkoglu, perhaps we should go after Travis Outlaw?


He's a great on the ball defender which the raptors need. I'm not saying he would be the star of the team or anything. 
I agree, the raptors might want to make some kind of deal for outlaw and/or fernandez.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

rotoworld reporting we have a 5 yr 60 mill offer for Hedu.


----------

